# Noticias y eventos > Anuncios y Noticias Mágicas >  Espectaculo y taller de Hipnosis en Valencia

## Jeff

Hola,
A los interesados, mañana empieza un taller de hipnosis en Valencia organizado por el mentalista Javier Botia. Ponerse en contacto con el via Facebook para asistir o para informaciones.

También un par de actuaciones con mi nuevo espectaculo "Reflejos" en un nuevo Pub: Seven.
Sera el Viernes 4 y Sabado 5 de Marzo a las 22:30. El Pub Seven queda en la calle Humanista Honorato Juan. Para reservar  650245563 , o mandando un mensaje a "Sala Girasol" de Facebook que son quien lo organizan.

Nos vemos en el espejo!

----------

